# Audyssey Pro Calibration



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thinking about getting an Audssey pro calibration done and was wandering if it's worth it. For those that have done it are you happy with the results thanks.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Put the money toward Dirac Live.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Put the money toward Dirac Live.





oh ya.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Which one should I be look at getting.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It will depend on your configuration needs. miniDSP's nanoAVR DL on the input side of your AVR works for many, but it only handles LPCM audio signals and if you have many sources you lose the selection capability of your AVR. On the AVR output side, the DDRC-88A works if you have pre-outs and either amp-ins or separate amplifiers. If you have a media server, the Dirac Live full version will work with any program like jRiver Media Center.

Edit: We are hearing from many users who have had difficulty getting satisfactory results from Audyssey for years, and in one calibration they get great Dirac Live results.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

My configuration is Blu-ray, HD-DVD and Directv connected to my avr for now.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Assuming that all three of those devices can be set to give you LPCM audio, the nanoAVR DL along with an inexpensive HDMI switch on its input might be a good choice for you.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

robsong said:


> My configuration is Blu-ray, HD-DVD and Directv connected to my avr for now.


If you go this route... I can give you my HDMI switcher if you want it once I get my new AVP in early October.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi ellisr63, thanks for the offer on the HDMI switcher. Let me read some more into miniDSP's nanoAVR DL. Also let me know when you are everything set up. I would like to stop by and take a listen. :hsd:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

robsong said:


> Hi ellisr63, thanks for the offer on the HDMI switcher. Let me read some more into miniDSP's nanoAVR DL. Also let me know when you are everything set up. I would like to stop by and take a listen. :hsd:


My setup is partially complete now... I should have my new power amp, and another pair of surrounds next week. The only thing left then is the new Atmos preamp, and a 2nd pair of speakers for the ceiling (night wait a while for those). New preamp will be in between the end of September to mid October.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw your post over at avsforum about your new preamp. Still looking for another VTF-15H subwoofer to go with my KEF Q900 set up or get minidsp. The never ending story of HT equipment. :spend:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

robsong said:


> I saw your post over at avsforum about your new preamp. Still looking for another VTF-15H subwoofer to go with my KEF Q900 set up or get minidsp. The never ending story of HT equipment. :spend:


I thought you had another sub lined up to purchase...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

He sold it before I got back too him. :hissyfit:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just be patient and you will find another one.


----------

